# Dozen New Tree Frogs Discovered In Rapidly Vanishing Habitat In India



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Dozen New Tree Frogs Discovered In Rapidly Vanishing Habitat In India


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool frogs, more and more frogs, i dont' remmeber there being a year like this one.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice if it were discovered that these frogs were immune to chytrid---that would just make the day for me!


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow those are some beautiful frogs. Be nice if we could get some of these into the hobby.


----------

